# Zaria Watch????



## bowfer

My mother has been clearing out a relative's house and has come across a 'ZARIA' woman's watch.

All we can see on it is '22 jewels' and 'USSR'

Can anyone point me in any direction to get this valued?

The woman concerned liked quality stuff, we are assuming it isn't tat!


----------



## chris l

Zaria/Zarya/Zarja is one, if not the oldest Russian watchmakers.

That said, they are generally not that expensive, unless gold cased, for example. They often use(d) the same movements as most of the other Russian makers.

A picture would help to tell what you have...

There is a seller on ebay who claims to be selling new stock, and to support factory warranties, but I don't know if they still are in exitence as a maker.


----------



## mel

bowfer said:


> My mother has been clearing out a relative's house and has come across a 'ZARIA' woman's watch.
> 
> All we can see on it is '22 jewels' and 'USSR'
> 
> Can anyone point me in any direction to get this valued?
> 
> The woman concerned liked quality stuff, we are assuming it isn't tat!


Zaria or Zarja - sometimes seen as 3apr in Cyrillic - means "Dawn" in English. If it says 'USSR' and NOT 'Russia' then datewise it's most likely to have been made from the 80's to around 1991. Can also be seen as 'Sarja' in some translations from Cyrillic to English alphabet. Search on ebay using all three variations of the spelling will give you values around Â£4 up to at best maybe Â£10 or so. Zarja did NOT have a great model range, you may even see the same model you have. Few collectors collect ladies watches, and condition is all important - a mint unworn in the box with all the paperwork, guarantee etc may attract a higher value.

Sorry - if someone in your family likes it and the idea of something a bit different - then wear IT AND ENJOY, it won't make your fortune for you! :no:


----------



## chris l

mel said:


> bowfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mother has been clearing out a relative's house and has come across a 'ZARIA' woman's watch.
> 
> All we can see on it is '22 jewels' and 'USSR'
> 
> Can anyone point me in any direction to get this valued?
> 
> The woman concerned liked quality stuff, we are assuming it isn't tat!
> 
> 
> 
> Zaria or Zarja - sometimes seen as 3apr in Cyrillic - means "Dawn" in English. If it says 'USSR' and NOT 'Russia' then datewise it's most likely to have been made from the 80's to around 1991. Can also be seen as 'Sarja' in some translations from Cyrillic to English alphabet. Search on ebay using all three variations of the spelling will give you values around Â£4 up to at best maybe Â£10 or so. Zarja did NOT have a great model range, you may even see the same model you have. Few collectors collect ladies watches, and condition is all important - a mint unworn in the box with all the paperwork, guarantee etc may attract a higher value.
> 
> Sorry - if someone in your family likes it and the idea of something a bit different - then wear IT AND ENJOY, it won't make your fortune for you! :no:
Click to expand...

I have seen Zaryas from the late 50s, Mel; it could go back that far or further!

See ebay 130257829800 130246413368 and 220296054324


----------



## mel

Chris, it's 22 jewel, AFAIK that makes it late period from around 75 through to 91 and a few maybe beyond - but what do I/(we) know? especially when you get to the more obscure ones like Zarja - h34r:

I understood pre 80's were mostly 17 jewels or less, down to 7 jewels and even some pin pallets?? Again, wouldn't it be nice to have some definitive info on *ALL* of these Russian makers, and not so much hearsay and waffle ! :yes:

Also, it says USSR and not CCCP so that would make it a bit later in theory as well if all info is to be believed. :huh:


----------



## chris l

mel said:


> Chris, it's 22 jewel, AFAIK that makes it late period from around 75 through to 91 and a few maybe beyond - but what do I/(we) know? especially when you get to the more obscure ones like Zarja - h34r:
> 
> I understood pre 80's were mostly 17 jewels or less, down to 7 jewels and even some pin pallets?? Again, wouldn't it be nice to have some definitive info on *ALL* of these Russian makers, and not so much hearsay and waffle ! :yes:
> 
> Also, it says USSR and not CCCP so that would make it a bit later in theory as well if all info is to be believed. :huh:


I stand corrrected, Mel; you are quite right.


----------



## bowfer

I will get some photos tonight.

Thanks for help.


----------



## bowfer

Please see attached photo, as best as I could get on my phone.


----------



## mel

Hello again,

Looks a nice enough watch, and I'd stand by my last posting except maybe the value would be up to Â£20, but only the market place would tell for sure. Again, shine it up and give it to some lady in your family to wear and enjoy as a memento. :yes:


----------



## bowfer

Thanks for that, we just needed a rough valuation for the estate.


----------

